
Twisted textile cords may contain clues to Inca messages - Thevet
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/twisted-textile-cords-may-contain-clues-inca-messages
======
CaHud94
I always loved ancient record keeping as it is fascinating the overlap that
you can find in methods from culture to culture. It demonstrates the connected
nature of human behavior which I find fascinating and informative.

------
JoshMnem
It is likely that they are mnemonic devices that encode information. Read The
Memory Code by Lynne Kelly for more information. It's one of the most
interesting books I've read, right up there with The Art of Memory by Frances
Yates.

[http://www.lynnekelly.com.au/the-memory-
code/](http://www.lynnekelly.com.au/the-memory-code/)

